# WEATHER WARNING! Here we go guys.....



## Ladywiccana (Feb 24, 2008)

*Wrap Up For Russian Snow In UK!
1 hour 23 mins ago

Sky News

Batten down the hatches, turn up the heating and pull on your long-johns... Brrritain is about to get a dumping of Russian snow.

Temperatures are already starting to drop after the recent mild weather but the country still has a few day's grace before Baltic winds come whistling down the chimney.

The chills will start in earnest on Sunday and the bulk of the snow is expected to fall over eastern parts of England and Scotland.

But the white stuff could spread as far as the Irish Sea.

Overnight temperatures could plunge to as low as -6C (21F) in some regions and the mercury might struggle to get above 0C at all on Monday.

Sky News weather presenter Jo Wheeler said: "Snowfall from the east tends to hang around longer than when it comes from the west.

"We should be on standby."

It is too early to tell exactly which areas will be affected - this depends on wind direction, Wheeler added.

This has been the coldest winter for 13 years, with the UK battered by winds, snow and temperatures as low as -13C (8.6F) at times.

It has not been this chilly since 1995, when temperatures reached -27.2C (-17F), matching the existing record for the lowest UK temperature.
*


----------



## KarenHSmith (Apr 20, 2008)

-27?


----------



## LittleMissSunshine (Aug 31, 2008)

Right, I'm opening the whisky, boiling the kettle and getting the cloves and lemon out. Hot toddy anyone???


----------



## Ladywiccana (Feb 24, 2008)

*This is a serious weather warning, apparantly it is gonna be real bad in some parts of the uk, especially Scotland sorry reds *


----------



## MADCAT (Nov 21, 2008)

LittleMissSunshine said:


> Right, I'm opening the whisky, boiling the kettle and getting the cloves and lemon out. Hot toddy anyone???


Sounds like a good idea to me, -27 that is cold xxx


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

oo my Huskies are gunna love it!!!


----------



## Ladywiccana (Feb 24, 2008)

noushka05 said:


> oo my Huskies are gunna love it!!!


*Jammy im loving all sled breeds hehe,, get the sled out youll have fun hehe.*


----------



## Sabrina Mali and Brecon (Jan 29, 2009)

I think your pups will love it noushka! Not sure my kitten will though.. he meows about going out when its slightly chilly, think he will have to become a full time house cat if it snows!!


----------



## MADCAT (Nov 21, 2008)

noushka05 said:


> oo my Huskies are gunna love it!!!


Your Huskies are lovely xxx


----------



## 3 red dogs (May 17, 2008)

Aww how exciting, maybe finally Scotland will get proper snow for a change.. ** off to ebay to find skis**


----------



## LittleMissSunshine (Aug 31, 2008)

when I was a kid we could guarantee proper few feet of snow for most of the winter#!!! I miss that!!


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

you can always come & have a go Ladywiccana



Hi Sabrina, i know ive got 2 other dogs who, like your kitten, cant stand to be cold so theyre not gunna be too happy!


thanx again Madcat xx


----------



## Chell82xx (Sep 20, 2008)

Oooooohhhh i cant wait, i love the snow!! My OH works in a big walk in freezer so i'll borrow his cold gear to build me snow man lol.


----------



## LittleMissSunshine (Aug 31, 2008)

I love the crunchy feeling under your feet wen you walk on snow!!!! mmmmmm


----------



## Chell82xx (Sep 20, 2008)

LittleMissSunshine said:


> I love the crunchy feeling under your feet wen you walk on snow!!!! mmmmmm


yep especially when your the first one to walk on it, i'm like a big kid i rush to get dressed and go out in it haha.


----------



## LittleMissSunshine (Aug 31, 2008)

Chell82xx said:


> yep especially when your the first one to walk on it, i'm like a big kid i rush to get dressed and go out in it haha.


also it's especially nice if your the first one to walk on the fresh snow before anyone else has market it!!


----------



## LittleMissSunshine (Aug 31, 2008)

also, is it me or what but I find that when it's snowing everything seems so silent outside!!! almost like the world has come to a halt!!

It's magical!!


----------



## kellybaker (Jan 6, 2009)

This is what we did the last time it snowed and it doesnt snow much here


----------



## LittleMissSunshine (Aug 31, 2008)

Love the snow dog, and that is aHUGE snowman~!!! wow!!


----------



## kellybaker (Jan 6, 2009)

LittleMissSunshine said:


> Love the snow dog, and that is aHUGE snowman~!!! wow!!


He was a bit big, to give a bit of indication of size, I am 5,3 (and thats me in the photos)

Everyone laughed at me for wanting to make the snowman a dog but I didnt think he was complete without one lol


----------



## LittleMissSunshine (Aug 31, 2008)

well noone is complete without one, too bloomin right!!!! I made a snow tart, boobs n all!!!


----------



## janrd (Jan 16, 2009)

hi, yuk awful weather here in cornwall, the last cold snap we got down to -8
i guess we are in for a cold spell
well yes i guess hot toddies are on the agenda
stay warm all
janrd


----------



## LittleMissSunshine (Aug 31, 2008)

I'm on the case, do you want extra sugar in yors???


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Well I really really really want it to snow!!! only so that on monday morning I can be so snowed in I cannot in any way get into work!! so can stay snug as a bug in my new bed in my new home!xxxxx bet it dont happen though


----------



## Dingle (Aug 29, 2008)

Ooh harnesses & toboggans out then...


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Ooooooo so excited now,I love playing in the snow and now I've got kids I can pretend I'm doing it for them, also oh drives a gritter so I loose him and get the remote for the night (seems like a fair swap to me).


----------



## LadyFrenchies (Jan 11, 2009)

i just love the snow, i live in manchester and it probs wont snow here, also when is it expected to hit (cold weather) i meen lol as on thursday my mum and step dad are goin to get my new female JRT pup i cant wait...


when it snows here i usually just stand outside while it does... i love it so much and its always been magical to me xox  xox


----------



## LittleMissSunshine (Aug 31, 2008)

doesanyone else stand out in the snow with their tongue sticking out whith snowflakes landing on your tongue?? I do!! LOVE IT!!


----------



## owieprone (Nov 6, 2008)

is it just me or does the sky news presenter's comment make absolutely no sense?

'snow from the east lasts longer if it comes from the west' FIT?? ut:


----------



## LittleMissSunshine (Aug 31, 2008)

owieprone said:


> is it just me or does the sky news presenter's comment make absolutely no sense?
> 
> 'snow from the east lasts longer if it comes from the west' FIT?? ut:


I think it's something to do with the arctic wind with would come from a more northwesterl direction compared to northeast. something like that. has anyone got any snow now?????:smile5:


----------



## Lily's Mum (Jan 22, 2009)

On one hand I love the snow. But on the other hand severe snow means no pre school for the girls 

Mind u could be fun taking them out in the snow.....


----------



## 3 red dogs (May 17, 2008)

its done nothing but pee it down all day here.. its horrid, cold, wet, miserable, and me knees are chilly!


----------



## Kay73 (Mar 26, 2008)

3 red dogs said:


> its done nothing but pee it down all day here.. its horrid, cold, wet, miserable, and me knees are chilly!


you could always buy some hot pink leg warmers lol


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

i bet we get the freezing cold but no snow,....


----------



## Ladywiccana (Feb 24, 2008)

colliemerles said:


> i bet we get the freezing cold but no snow,....


*PMSL Im workin on the snow bit huni lol *


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

ladywiccana said:


> *PMSL Im workin on the snow bit huni lol *


great,!!!!!!!!!!!!!! then i can build a snowman,


----------



## Barney (Feb 24, 2008)

3 red dogs said:


> Aww how exciting, maybe finally Scotland will get proper snow for a change.. ** off to ebay to find skis**


no ya will be ok scotland is lucky thats why ya always get a easy qualifying group for the world cup


----------



## 3 red dogs (May 17, 2008)

its all a fix mate.. they know how drunk the Scots get, hence they have to give us an easy time otherwise we'd get no where! lol


----------



## Barney (Feb 24, 2008)

3 red dogs said:


> its all a fix mate.. they know how drunk the Scots get, hence they have to give us an easy time otherwise we'd get no where! lol


true.................................


----------



## Sabrina Mali and Brecon (Jan 29, 2009)

We have the icy weather but no snow yet! Student accomodation is soooo cold, a bit of snow would at least make up for it lol! Has anyone got snow yet? I think Monday is meant to be the coldest isn't it - maybe that's when we will finally get some


----------



## Kathryn1 (Jan 30, 2009)

Well im down in South Wales and we don't usually get much snow down here anyway but we get the bitterly cold wind and the rain instead of the snow. 

I love snow so wouldnt mind if we had some, and then i couldnt go to work monday.


----------



## Ladywiccana (Feb 24, 2008)

Kathryn1 said:


> Well im down in South Wales and we don't usually get much snow down here anyway but we get the bitterly cold wind and the rain instead of the snow.
> 
> I love snow so wouldnt mind if we had some, and then i couldnt go to work monday.


*Well Kathryn you may be getting your wish, as the last time i saw the report it was heading to wales lol  Photo's please*


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

ladywiccana said:


> *Well Kathryn you may be getting your wish, as the last time i saw the report it was heading to wales lol  Photo's please*


when when when when is it coming here


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

the sun is shinning here, my washing is blowing on the line,..... it is very cold though,


----------



## 3 red dogs (May 17, 2008)

has Collie got her smalls on the line

Piccys pls!!!


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

3 red dogs said:


> has Collie got her smalls on the line
> 
> Piccys pls!!!


glad you asked collie to see hers, I only have granny knickers on my line lol


----------



## 3 red dogs (May 17, 2008)

Vixie said:


> glad you asked collie to see hers, I only have granny knickers on my line lol


You Have Knickers Vixie??? Wow thats a revelation !!! lmao


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

3 red dogs said:


> has Collie got her smalls on the line
> 
> Piccys pls!!!


how did you know,.....


----------



## 3 red dogs (May 17, 2008)

Wow Collie, there colourful!!!
and really quite erotic!!


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

3 red dogs said:


> You Have Knickers Vixie??? Wow thats a revelation !!! lmao


pmsl what are you trying to say   and any way I didn't say they were my knickers :lol::lol:


----------



## Ladywiccana (Feb 24, 2008)

colliemerles said:


> how did you know,.....


*Lol they look like bordie's missus id recognise em anywherer pmsl *


----------



## LittleMissSunshine (Aug 31, 2008)

I always saw him as a plain white Y front type myself,,, either that or a leopard skin thong!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2009)

LittleMissSunshine said:


> I always saw him as a plain white Y front type myself,,, either that or a leopard skin thong!!!!!!!!!!!!


long johns in winter summer non


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2009)

3 red dogs said:


> its done nothing but pee it down all day here.. its horrid, cold, wet, miserable, and me knees are chilly!


hi red hope it snows her indoors is very excited not used her new shovel yet


----------



## 3 red dogs (May 17, 2008)

Bordy, Barney and myself getting ready for our version of The Full Monty


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2009)

3 red dogs said:


> Bordy, Barney and myself getting ready for our version of The Full Monty
> View attachment 15809


is that barny with the suntan::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## 3 red dogs (May 17, 2008)

yeah, he worries more about his appearance then us bordy, hes more sun tan and after shave, we're more wellies and cow poo!!!


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2009)

3 red dogs said:


> yeah, he worries more about his appearance then us bordy, hes more sun tan and after shave, we're more wellies and cow poo!!!


well he has to look good all them women getting on his bus


----------



## 3 red dogs (May 17, 2008)

yeah.. he gets the woman, and we get the cow poo, and a couple of old dogs down the allotment.. life just ain't fair!!


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2009)

3 red dogs said:


> yeah.. he gets the woman, and we get the cow poo, and a couple of old dogs down the allotment.. life just ain't fair!!


even got an old dog at home


----------



## 3 red dogs (May 17, 2008)

well mate, you will bring 'um back from the pub with ya!!! i told you before not to pick up anything at the pub except ya beer and ya change!!


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2009)

ye but a got a bottle fa that one:thumbup:


----------



## 3 red dogs (May 17, 2008)

well i'm so pleased that you and wiccy are back together, you make such a lovely couple.. she was very worried about you in your absence. Your return has made her a very happy girl.


----------



## LittleMissSunshine (Aug 31, 2008)

and she's on here much more too!!!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2009)

:thumbup1::thumbup1::thumbup1:


LittleMissSunshine said:


> and she's on here much more too!!!!!!!


----------



## LittleMissSunshine (Aug 31, 2008)

I missed her too!!!! does that mean I'm dumped????:frown5::


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2009)

LittleMissSunshine said:


> I missed her too!!!! does that mean I'm dumped????:frown5::


ya gonna throw me in the lake


----------



## LittleMissSunshine (Aug 31, 2008)

if I'm dumped!!!!! definitely!!!


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2009)

LittleMissSunshine said:


> if I'm dumped!!!!! definitely!!![/QUOTEah still loves ya honest.


----------



## LittleMissSunshine (Aug 31, 2008)

borderer said:


> LittleMissSunshine said:
> 
> 
> > if I'm dumped!!!!! definitely!!![/QUOTEah still loves ya honest.
> ...


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2009)

LittleMissSunshine said:


> borderer said:
> 
> 
> > only cause you don't wanna get wet!
> ...


----------



## LittleMissSunshine (Aug 31, 2008)

borderer said:


> LittleMissSunshine said:
> 
> 
> > na i cant f..fing swim
> ...


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2009)

LittleMissSunshine said:


> borderer said:
> 
> 
> > I'll teach you, get ya swimmers on, I'll bring the arm bands..........
> ...


----------



## LittleMissSunshine (Aug 31, 2008)

I am glad yyou knew who I was after I changed my name n all!!!!


----------



## u-look-like-a-hamster (Aug 17, 2008)

great!!! that will be 10 dead hammies 3 dead snails and 2 dead dogs.....


LOL 

xxxxxxxx


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2009)

put lots of sraw in keep them warm


----------



## u-look-like-a-hamster (Aug 17, 2008)

borderer said:


> put lots of sraw in keep them warm


even th snails ^_^

lol


----------



## candysmum (Jan 18, 2009)

borderer said:


> LittleMissSunshine said:
> 
> 
> > oooooooooo:thumbup::thumbup::001_cool::001_cool:
> ...


----------



## Ladywiccana (Feb 24, 2008)

borderer said:


> LittleMissSunshine said:
> 
> 
> > oooooooooo:thumbup::thumbup::001_cool::001_cool:
> ...


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2009)

ladywiccana said:


> borderer said:
> 
> 
> > *Oit U i hope your not cheating on me b4 we get down the aisle? :incazzato: :dita:*
> ...


----------



## Barney (Feb 24, 2008)

hey missy where is my snow


----------



## Ladywiccana (Feb 24, 2008)

Barney said:


> hey missy where is my snow


*Look at the map for your area lol It says monday and tuesday so a bit early yet barns, and if it dont come that way, get claire to make ya some   lmao *


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2009)

ladywiccana said:


> *Look at the map for your area lol It says monday and tuesday so a bit early yet barns, and if it dont come that way, get claire to make ya some   lmao *


if they dont get snow you are in deep sh.t


----------



## Barney (Feb 24, 2008)

ok missy but if i dont get any snow yo gettin a spanking


----------



## Ladywiccana (Feb 24, 2008)

borderer said:


> if they dont get snow you are in deep sh.t





Barney said:


> ok missy but if i dont get any snow yo gettin a spanking


*LOL DONT SHOOT THE MESSENGER LOL *


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2009)

Barney said:


> ok missy but if i dont get any snow yo gettin a spanking


hey ya cant spank my lady:mad2:


----------



## Barney (Feb 24, 2008)

borderer said:


> hey ya cant spank my lady:mad2:


well you could do it mate it dont av to be me as long as she gets spanked


----------



## Barney (Feb 24, 2008)

ladywiccana said:


> *LOL DONT SHOOT THE MESSENGER LOL *


well dont make me promises missy


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2009)

Barney said:


> well you could do it mate it dont av to be me as long as she gets spanked


ok sorted:thumbup::de ya like the snow barny


----------



## Barney (Feb 24, 2008)

borderer said:


> ok sorted:thumbup::de ya like the snow barny


yes mate i love it and the kids aint really saw the snow yet i want to roll em in it


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2009)

Barney said:


> yes mate i love it and the kids aint really saw the snow yet i want to roll em in it


ye good fun stay quete covered in snow:devil:


----------



## Barney (Feb 24, 2008)

borderer said:


> ye good fun stay quete covered in snow:devil:


yeah if we get any

are ya listening missy


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2009)

Barney said:


> yeah if we get any
> 
> are ya listening missy


if barny dont get snow you had better go in hiding.hes told the kids its gonna snow


----------



## Ladywiccana (Feb 24, 2008)

borderer said:


> if barny dont get snow you had better go in hiding.hes told the kids its gonna snow


*Lol im lookin forward to me spanking later huni   :thumbsup: 

I want snow tooooooooooo i loves it.

By the way did ya book that chalet for our honeymoon? lol Ya know the one surrounded by snow wiv an open fire in the chalet? Get the picture lol*


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2009)

ladywiccana said:


> *Lol im lookin forward to me spanking later huni   :thumbsup:
> 
> I want snow tooooooooooo i loves it.
> 
> By the way did ya book that chalet for our honeymoon? lol Ya know the one surrounded by snow wiv an open fire in the chalet? Get the picture lol*


yup and a got the big wooly fire rug:aureola::thumbup1:


----------



## Ladywiccana (Feb 24, 2008)

borderer said:


> yup and a got the big wooly fire rug:aureola::thumbup1:


*PMSL ********************* i put that cos i darent put wot im thinking pmsl *


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2009)

ladywiccana said:


> *PMSL ********************* i put that cos i darent put wot im thinking pmsl *


DARE YA:devil::devil:


----------



## LittleMissSunshine (Aug 31, 2008)

borderer said:


> DARE YA:devil::devil:


so I disappear for an hour or so and you 2 are gettin marrried??? I'm never leaving again.... Im heartbroken!:skep:


----------



## Ladywiccana (Feb 24, 2008)

borderer said:


> DARE YA:devil::devil:


*PMSL ok i'll word it so i dont get banned lol

Have ya put me prayer cushion in the case?  :yikes: :lol:*


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2009)

LittleMissSunshine said:


> so I disappear for an hour or so and you 2 are gettin marrried??? I'm never leaving again.... Im heartbroken!:skep:


oh foook thaught yad gone you temptres:biggrin5:


----------



## LittleMissSunshine (Aug 31, 2008)

borderer said:


> oh foook thaught yad gone you temptres:biggrin5:


let my OH use laptop to put something on ebay, I'm back for a wee while... can me and LadyW share you?????

fancy a sandwich?


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2009)

LittleMissSunshine said:


> let my OH use laptop to put something on ebay, I'm back for a wee while... can me and LadyW share you?????
> 
> fancy a sandwich?


never had a t.t sarny sounds nice:thumbup1::thumbup1:


----------



## Ladywiccana (Feb 24, 2008)

LittleMissSunshine said:


> let my OH use laptop to put something on ebay, I'm back for a wee while... can me and LadyW share you?????
> *I think reds waiting for you hannah pmsl *
> fancy a sandwich?





borderer said:


> never had a t.t sarny sounds nice:thumbup1::thumbup1:


*Oit you just cos i aint got me ring yet dont mean ya can :biggrin: misbehave*


----------



## LittleMissSunshine (Aug 31, 2008)

ladywiccana said:


> *Oit you just cos i aint got me ring yet dont mean ya can :biggrin: misbehave*


so you won't share him then K? xxx we could swap him when we get bored!!1:001_tt1:


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2009)

ladywiccana said:


> *Oit you just cos i aint got me ring yet dont mean ya can :biggrin: misbehave*


its that hanna she temps me so


----------



## LittleMissSunshine (Aug 31, 2008)

borderer said:


> its that hanna she temps me so


naughtiness is in my blood!!!! nothing I can do about it!!! soz! xxx


----------



## Ladywiccana (Feb 24, 2008)

*PMSL LOL @ u LOt*


----------



## LittleMissSunshine (Aug 31, 2008)

ladywiccana said:


> *PMSL LOL @ u LOt*


so we can both have him then???? xxxxxx:crazy:


----------



## KarenHSmith (Apr 20, 2008)

Anything about it being bad down, South??


----------



## 3 red dogs (May 17, 2008)

Just Looked again at the weather report
East coast of scotland is in for anything up to 30cm's!!
oh joy!


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2009)

3 red dogs said:


> Just Looked again at the weather report
> East coast of scotland is in for anything up to 30cm's!!
> oh joy!


let us know when it starts had a few snow flurries here this morning


----------



## Izzie999 (Nov 27, 2008)

Hi,

Well we have snow but I guess cos we are in Switzerland that doesn't count lol!

You can kind of get sick of it though can't you? I dream of summer ahhh

Izzie


----------



## 3 red dogs (May 17, 2008)

borderer said:


> let us know when it starts had a few snow flurries here this morning


nothing here yet Bordy, but temp is falling fast, and the sky is as white as a sheet.. 
gonna be in for a bad couple of days up here me thinks


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2009)

Snowing quite heavily here now in sussex, maybe it's moved to hit us worse


----------



## MADCAT (Nov 21, 2008)

Its just starting here now but really light xxx


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Hi we're got a snow flurry at the moment, keeping fingers and paws crossed it gets heavier.:biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2009)

snow absolutly falling down here! sods law i got caught in it lol


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

tut tut the sun is out here,!!!!!!!!! the dogs are playing out, it is very cold thou,  im in OXFORDSHIRE,


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2009)

we have had a little bit i hope it dont get any worse i start my new job tomorrow


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2009)

Savahl said:


> snow absolutly falling down here! sods law i got caught in it lol


Yep being 5 miles down the road, it's turning white now, better get the dog out before it gets too bad


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Its snowing yipeeeee!!!


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2009)

suzy93074 said:


> Its snowing yipeeeee!!!


can we have some pics


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

got to find camera but as just moved, no idea where it is yet! sorryx


----------



## Ladywiccana (Feb 24, 2008)

borderer said:


> can we have some pics


*Seeeeeeee you need more faith in your lil wiccy  :biggrin:*


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2009)

ladywiccana said:


> *Seeeeeeee you need more faith in your lil wiccy  :biggrin:*


no need to brag:thumbup1:


----------



## Ladywiccana (Feb 24, 2008)

borderer said:


> no need to brag:thumbup1:


*Oh yes there is lol :aureola: :thumbup: :thumbup:*


----------



## MADCAT (Nov 21, 2008)

We have heavy snow and its sticking!!! xxx


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

Its just started snowing properly here .Its been trying all day but now its sticking. Ben's girlfriend's mum has just phones to say she's picking her up as she doesn't like driving in the snow, I've told her I'll take her home as my car is ok in the snow.The main roads have been gritted anyway


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

its snowing here to now, the cat is sat looking out the window, trying to catch the snowflakes,hee hee hee,


----------



## MADCAT (Nov 21, 2008)

Freyja said:


> Its just started snowing properly here .Its been trying all day but now its sticking. Ben's girlfriend's mum has just phones to say she's picking her up as she doesn't like driving in the snow, I've told her I'll take her home as my car is ok in the snow.The main roads have been gritted anyway


Where abouts in Staffordshire are you? It really coming down now i am near Newcastle xx


----------



## Ladywiccana (Feb 24, 2008)

colliemerles said:


> its snowing here to now, the cat is sat looking out the window, trying to catch the snowflakes,hee hee hee,


*Awwwwww bless lol its not fair i tell you we aint got none yet!*


----------



## MADCAT (Nov 21, 2008)

colliemerles said:


> its snowing here to now, the cat is sat looking out the window, trying to catch the snowflakes,hee hee hee,


Tootsie has been doing that as well xxx


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

ladywiccana said:


> *Awwwwww bless lol its not fair i tell you we aint got none yet!*


if it settles i will put some in a wheelbarrow,and bring it down to ya,...:thumbup:....


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2009)

ladywiccana said:


> *Awwwwww bless lol its not fair i tell you we aint got none yet!*


ha ha:thumbup1::thumbup1:


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

no snow here yet either, thank goodness


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

MADCAT said:


> Where abouts in Staffordshire are you? It really coming down now i am near Newcastle xx


I'm in Stoke. Its stopped here now but the cars are all white


----------



## Ladywiccana (Feb 24, 2008)

borderer said:


> ha ha:thumbup1::thumbup1:


*Hehe are you after anova spankin? lol :ihih: :ihih: :devil: ut: :Yawn:  *


----------



## MADCAT (Nov 21, 2008)

Freyja said:


> I'm in Stoke. Its stopped here now but the cars are all white


Not far from me then, yeah all the cars covered now i dont like driving in it so hope its not to bad in the morning. xxx


----------



## KarenHSmith (Apr 20, 2008)

I'm in luton and its been pretty bad, but unfortunately its stopped! I got videos of the snow though


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2009)

KarenHSmith said:


> I'm in luton and its been pretty bad, but unfortunately its stopped! I got videos of the snow though


want to see it:thumbup1:


----------



## KarenHSmith (Apr 20, 2008)

borderer said:


> want to see it:thumbup1:


Okey :001_cool:

I will upload it in a min


----------



## Ladywiccana (Feb 24, 2008)

KarenHSmith said:


> Okey :001_cool:
> 
> I will upload it in a min


*:thumbup: :aureola: :thumbup: Good work will look forward to seeing the snow   *


----------



## KarenHSmith (Apr 20, 2008)

ladywiccana said:


> *:thumbup: :aureola: :thumbup: Good work will look forward to seeing the snow   *


Uploading them to my facebook - They are good videos:thumbsup:

I got a picture earlier of the view infront of my house ... it's so clear, whereas when the snow came..... it was foggy and you couldn't see a thing :yikes:


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2009)

ladywiccana said:


> *:thumbup: :aureola: :thumbup: Good work will look forward to seeing the snow   *


only time ya gonna see any:thumbsup:


----------



## 3 red dogs (May 17, 2008)

Snowing in Aberdeen, thats about 30 miles from us!


----------



## KarenHSmith (Apr 20, 2008)

3 red dogs said:


> Snowing in Aberdeen, thats about 30 miles from us!


Looks like you're going to get some :w00t:


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2009)

3 red dogs said:


> Snowing in Aberdeen, thats about 30 miles from us!


soon be with ya red


----------



## reddogsX3 (May 18, 2008)

the only thing i hate about the snow is the fact they will prob close the schools and i will have to have the sprogs at home :yikes::yikes::yikes: not good
wendy


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2009)

reddogsX3 said:


> the only thing i hate about the snow is the fact they will prob close the schools and i will have to have the sprogs at home :yikes::yikes::yikes: not good
> wendy


NOT GOOD AT ALL


----------



## 3 red dogs (May 17, 2008)

At This point, i'd like to point out that that was the Mrs Posting.. her 29th post!! 
We Are Honoured!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2009)

3 red dogs said:


> At This point, i'd like to point out that that was the Mrs Posting.. her 29th post!!
> We Are Honoured!!!!!


whoops.........................................


----------



## ninja (Jan 4, 2009)

we havent even got a covering of snow yet:cryin:, the school my son goes to has only got 84 kids in it and the teachers all live locally so they dont close it and the kids can just play outside for most of the day if they want


----------



## 3 red dogs (May 17, 2008)

borderer said:


> whoops.........................................


lmao... no bother mate, hang in there she might fancy you to. But not yet, shes making my tea! don't distract her from that!


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2009)

3 red dogs said:


> lmao... no bother mate, hang in there she might fancy you to. But not yet, shes making my tea! don't distract her from that!


do ya need the trolley


----------



## 3 red dogs (May 17, 2008)

nah mate, shes gotta come up the stairs, i don't want her getting tangled up in the trolly and dropping me tea!
Might get one of those stair lifts thou..lol


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

we have had some snow quite big flakes but only short ammounts and it hasn't stuck..


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2009)

3 red dogs said:


> nah mate, shes gotta come up the stairs, i don't want her getting tangled up in the trolly and dropping me tea!
> Might get one of those stair lifts thou..lol


dont go spoilin her red


----------



## 3 red dogs (May 17, 2008)

borderer said:


> dont go spoilin her red


Not For Her Mate, Its For The Dogs!!!


----------



## KarenHSmith (Apr 20, 2008)

:lol: Taylor loves the snow to :lol:


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

My pups have not yet seen the snow. Every time it has snowed I've een at work and its been gone by the time I've got home


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

wooo i hope we get loads of snow, might get a day or two off college! Thank god for living 2 hours away from college LOL it gives me an excuse to skive off


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2009)

Portia Elizabeth said:


> wooo i hope we get loads of snow, might get a day or two off college! Thank god for living 2 hours away from college LOL it gives me an excuse to skive off


good luck hope it snows for you:devil::devil:


----------



## Ladywiccana (Feb 24, 2008)

reddogsX3 said:


> the only thing i hate about the snow is the fact they will prob close the schools and i will have to have the sprogs at home :yikes::yikes::yikes: not good
> wendy


*Awwwwww hehe i know huni but i reckon they'll be outside in it playin wiv the dogs!   

*


----------



## reddogsX3 (May 18, 2008)

3 red dogs said:


> nah mate, shes gotta come up the stairs, i don't want her getting tangled up in the trolly and dropping me tea!
> Might get one of those stair lifts thou..lol


dont let him fool ya that it is for the dogs..... it is for him as he cant make it upstairs without stopping for a *** and voddie break lol

wendy


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2009)

reddogsX3 said:


> dont let him fool ya that it is for the dogs..... it is for him as he cant make it upstairs without stopping for a *** and voddie break lol
> 
> wendy


does poor old buga get short a breath


----------



## Ladywiccana (Feb 24, 2008)

reddogsX3 said:


> dont let him fool ya that it is for the dogs..... it is for him as he cant make it upstairs without stopping for a *** and voddie break lol
> 
> wendy


*PMSL he cud do wiv one of those drips from the hospital for his voddie wends lol hehe*


----------



## reddogsX3 (May 18, 2008)

borderer said:


> does poor old buga get short a breath


nahhhhhhh just any old excuse for a *** and voddie break


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2009)

reddogsX3 said:


> nahhhhhhh just any old excuse for a *** and voddie break


the lift will burn out in a week


----------



## CanIgoHome (Oct 25, 2008)

it's snowing:biggrin:

the front of house my car and the back garden


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2009)

we got loads n loads n loads of snow now, i am panicking


----------



## Ladywiccana (Feb 24, 2008)

claire said:


> we got loads n loads n loads of snow now, i am panicking


*What did i tell ya Barney mate Great, the kids will love it.

But you and claire wont lol cos of goin to work and drivin in it.

WE STILL GOT NONE Boo Hoo Hehe

Thanks for some great snow photo's.*


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2009)

ladywiccana said:


> *What did i tell ya Barney mate Great, the kids will love it.
> 
> But you and claire wont lol cos of goin to work and drivin in it.
> 
> ...


the kids will love it, trust it to happen on the first day of my new job lol, we got quite abit of snow will take some photos for ya brb


----------



## sillymaja (Jan 18, 2009)

Well... we ARE a nothern country so we should get snow!!! It always makes me giggle when snow's forecast - the whole country starts to go into melt down!! Sainsbury's today was bedlam with folk stocking up on food!! FGS we'll get 5mm of dandruff and that will be that!!

I say bring it on... me and my cavs LOVE it!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Puppy Love (Jan 10, 2008)

Still nothing here, its been a lovely day but very very cold.

Keep warm

Puppy Love x


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

kellybaker said:


> He was a bit big, to give a bit of indication of size, I am 5,3 (and thats me in the photos)
> 
> Everyone laughed at me for wanting to make the snowman a dog but I didnt think he was complete without one lol


I make a snow dog everytime it snows if theres enough! My german shepherd likes to demolish it when I'm not looking! 
















And I put a collar on mine!

*Heidi*


----------



## Arniesmum (Oct 24, 2008)

OH jat came in from playing snowballs with Arnie and Wilson - in flip flops and shorts - OH not dogs :lol:

Wilson is loving it


----------



## KarenHSmith (Apr 20, 2008)

Arniesmum said:


> OH jat came in from playing snowballs with Arnie and Wilson - in flip flops and shorts - OH not dogs :lol:
> 
> Wilson is loving it


:lol: I could see your dogs in flip flops and shorts :lol: hmy:


----------



## ninja (Jan 4, 2009)

its not fair:crying: nearly everybody seems to be getting snow apart from us:cryin:


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2009)

have ya got any snow yet wiccy ha ha:mad5:


----------



## KarenHSmith (Apr 20, 2008)

kira99 said:


> its not fair:crying: nearly everybody seems to be getting snow apart from us:cryin:


You'll get some soon. Now stop whining :cornut: 

Only joking xx mine has stopped now - I know what you mean  x


----------



## Ladywiccana (Feb 24, 2008)

borderer said:


> have ya got any snow yet wiccy ha ha:mad5:


*PMSL Nope huni i aint an i aint happy :yikes: :ciappa: :ciappa: :yikes: :laugh:

Looks like its gonna miss devon again as per grrrrrrrrrrr:sad:*


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2009)

juest started heavy snow here wiccy


----------



## KarenHSmith (Apr 20, 2008)

borderer said:


> juest started heavy snow here wiccy


Where abouts are you? 

Send me some


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2009)

KarenHSmith said:


> Where abouts are you?
> 
> Send me some


hartlepool north east coast


----------



## LittleMissSunshine (Aug 31, 2008)

We've none either... I want some too!!:crying::crying:


----------



## KarenHSmith (Apr 20, 2008)

borderer said:


> hartlepool north east coast


I'm South East :nono: that's not far


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2009)

LittleMissSunshine said:


> We've none either... I want some too!!:crying::crying:


dont cry hanna you will make me sad


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

woohoo, we've got a bit! Not skive-worthy though yet :crazy:


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2009)

weather warning on tele britain in for a bad night.m20 closed


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

borderer said:


> weather warning on tele britain in for a bad night.m20 closed


 that is extreme

hope they cancel buses :lol:


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

snowed for about 10 mins here but has stopped now, yay kids still get to go to school


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2009)

Vixie said:


> snowed for about 10 mins here but has stopped now, yay kids still get to go to school


lots more to come tonight dont get to excited


----------



## Ladywiccana (Feb 24, 2008)

borderer said:


> lots more to come tonight dont get to excited


*Yep thinks a lot of you will wake up to lots of snow in the morning!

For those who have to go out in it please be careful, and take ya camera wiv ya, ya never know wot u mite see hehe. :thumbup:

Night Folks.*


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2009)

realy bad now very heavy just said on news some may get a ft of snow:thumbup1:


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

borderer said:


> lots more to come tonight dont get to excited


dont mind if it snows while they are at school the teachers can look after them until it thaws out


----------



## KarenHSmith (Apr 20, 2008)

Got snow now


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

My dad and boyfriend are working out in this tonight, they both do security, and I wont sleep well until they get back in at 7 in the morning, which is not good when I need to get up at 9 at the latest(day off lie in!) Must ring and check on them in a bit.
I like the snow when I/People I Know don't have to go out in it! Will still have fun 2moro in it I think.
*Heidi*


----------



## ninja (Jan 4, 2009)

KarenHSmith said:


> Got snow now


still not getting any here:frown2:


----------



## KarenHSmith (Apr 20, 2008)

kira99 said:


> still not getting any here:frown2:


You aren't that far from me either.. i'm sure you will get some soon :cornut:


----------



## marion..d (Nov 12, 2008)

took dog out for a pee and no snow, hubby just looked out of window and now we have snow, only been 5 minutes since i took dog out, and it lying..........


----------



## ninja (Jan 4, 2009)

still no snow so im going to bed:Yawn: now and hope that we have some in the morning, good night


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

we've got a good 'ole coating of it now! Praying it sticks and we get a bit more! then im deffo not going to college, it's too far to go to just be sent home early anyway


----------



## LittleMissSunshine (Aug 31, 2008)

I want some!!!!


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2009)

loads of snow this morning hope hanna and wiccy got some


----------



## LittleMissSunshine (Aug 31, 2008)

borderer said:


> loads of snow this morning hope hanna and wiccy got some


I never get any....no snow either here!!!:devil:


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2009)

still snowing here


----------



## KarenHSmith (Apr 20, 2008)

Snow badly here - I will post some pics. There has been loads of school closures!! :lol:


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2009)

KarenHSmith said:


> Snow badly here - I will post some pics. There has been loads of school closures!! :lol:


ilke to see pictures of snow


----------



## ninja (Jan 4, 2009)

morning, well we managed to get a bit of snow and it has just started again, but it is also thundering and my staffy is scared stiff of it so she is now a quivering wreck


----------



## finoni9 (Sep 5, 2008)

We got a good coating over the last 24 hrs - we drove home in a bit of a blizzard yesterday afternoon - it was brill!! And Rocky loves the snow, he keeps putting his nose in it then looks up and his mouth and nose are all snow!!


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2009)

kira99 said:


> morning, well we managed to get a bit of snow and it has just started again, but it is also thundering and my staffy is scared stiff of it so she is now a quivering wreck


put some laud music on


----------



## KarenHSmith (Apr 20, 2008)

borderer said:


> ilke to see pictures of snow


I like taken them


----------



## ninja (Jan 4, 2009)

borderer said:


> put some laud music on


got 2 tvs on quite loud plus a radio but she must be able to feel the difference in air pressure as well although it does help a bit having them on


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2009)

kira99 said:


> got 2 tvs on quite loud plus a radio but she must be able to feel the difference in air pressure as well although it does help a bit having them on


my staff goes crazy when it thunders


----------



## KarenHSmith (Apr 20, 2008)

borderer said:


> put some laud music on


Aw yeah, sing to him.... 

Bless him xx


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2009)

KarenHSmith said:


> I like taken them


picture please


----------



## KarenHSmith (Apr 20, 2008)

borderer said:


> picture please


Just making a thread


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2009)

KarenHSmith said:


> Just making a thread


ok chuck.............


----------



## LittleMissSunshine (Aug 31, 2008)

I have none so here's a pic of what it's like at my Mum's house in Kent...



















I Love it, thy live at the top of a valley ad is beautiul when t snows!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2009)

LittleMissSunshine said:


> I have none so here's a pic of what it's like at my Mum's house in Kent...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


great pics hanna


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2009)

Well I went to bed with it being so cold I could cry and got up to this -

























The whole village has stopped kid's are off school the whole thing, the woman holding my interview called and re arrangd granted i'd have got there but it'd have taken me a while :lol:
Its about 4/5 inches deep but i've gotta go and hunt for the holes so the dogs dont break a bloody leg


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

its snowing heavy here, youngest kids have been sent home from school but eldest one is still there poor boy


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2009)

Jem said:


> Well I went to bed with it being so cold I could cry and got up to this -
> 
> 
> 
> ...


great pics love it


----------



## LittleMissSunshine (Aug 31, 2008)

borderer said:


> great pics hanna


anythg to help put a smile on your face!!! xx:001_tongue:


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2009)

LittleMissSunshine said:


> anythg to help put a smile on your face!!! xx:001_tongue:


i allways smile when i see you lovely face:devil::devil:


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

snowing here quite heavy now, the kids are at school, so im home alone,lol, well apart from the animals,lol,


----------



## LittleMissSunshine (Aug 31, 2008)

borderer said:


> i allways smile when i see you lovely face:devil::devil:


well tHis morning I am wearing my purple glasses and haven't been near my dressing table to put make up on yet, and I've got to go out in 10 mins!! not a prety sight!!!


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2009)

colliemerles said:


> snowing here quite heavy now, the kids are at school, so im home alone,lol, well apart from the animals,lol,


hi collie still got heavy snow here


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

borderer said:


> hi collie still got heavy snow here


have you,  i will go take some pics in a min, but ours isnt very deep, yet ..:001_tt2:


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2009)

thunder and lightning now and very heavy snow


----------



## KarenHSmith (Apr 20, 2008)

Lovely pictures. I've just posted some


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

colliemerles said:


> snowing here quite heavy now, the kids are at school, so im home alone,lol, well apart from the animals,lol,


The kids at school, they've closed nearly all the school around the Birmingham area, and they say if it carries no snowing durung the day they will close them ALL tomorrow. They never did that when I was at school, and if the heating wasn't working we were told to wear a extra jumper, there to soft now a days.


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2009)

true if buses were of they told us to walk to school happy days


----------



## KarenHSmith (Apr 20, 2008)

Happy Paws said:


> The kids at school, they've closed nearly all the school around the Birmingham area, and they say if it carries no snowing durung the day they will close them ALL tomorrow. They never did that when I was at school, and if the heating wasn't working we were told to wear a extra jumper, there to soft now a days.


The schools are closed here


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

I'm happy now


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

fantastic picture


----------



## Kathryn1 (Jan 30, 2009)

What a gorgeous picture. xx


----------



## ~jo~ (Jan 10, 2009)

aww love that pic :001_tt1:


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

the school is closing, i have to go pick up kids,!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

colliemerles said:


> the school is closing, i have to go pick up kids,!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


aww thats not fair, my eldest just came home as well, they sent all the kids home on the bus, so got all 4 kids and a grumpy OH at home to deal with


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

Vixie said:


> aww thats not fair, my eldest just came home as well, they sent all the kids home on the bus, so got all 4 kids and a grumpy OH at home to deal with


i got to walk round and get mine, i didnt even know it was shutting, someone told me on facebook,lol, said its on the radio, so i put the radio on and heard it,


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

the school should have contacted you, thats not good , is the school far away?


----------



## Ladywiccana (Feb 24, 2008)

borderer said:


> thunder and lightning now and very heavy snow


*Wierd weather hubby  :biggrin: Go take a video please hehe.*



colliemerles said:


> have you,  i will go take some pics in a min, but ours isnt very deep, yet ..:001_tt2:


*Wow it keeps trying to snow here but doubt it'll mount up to much! hehe but at least weve had some horay *


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

woohoo i think we officially have a blizzard in lancashire, its piling down 

Hopefully tomorrow will be another snow day


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

Vixie said:


> the school should have contacted you, thats not good , is the school far away?


school havent contacted anyone, only know because of the radio, nope school is only 10, minute walk, its stopped snowing, but the sky is very white, think there is more to come,


----------



## KarenHSmith (Apr 20, 2008)

Got loads of snow now


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

colliemerles said:


> school havent contacted anyone, only know because of the radio, nope school is only 10, minute walk, its stopped snowing, but the sky is very white, think there is more to come,


 schools are useless with information arent they, its white here as well looking like its in for the day and its really snowing heavy again now


----------



## KarenHSmith (Apr 20, 2008)

colliemerles said:


> school havent contacted anyone, only know because of the radio, nope school is only 10, minute walk, its stopped snowing, but the sky is very white, think there is more to come,


Yeah the sky is really, really white here - and it's snowing! :wink:


----------



## owieprone (Nov 6, 2008)

I love snow, but hate it the effect it has on south of the border folks driving. Everyone freaks out about driving just cos they can see white stuff, yet are happy to speed and drive like t1ts in ~0 conditions cos they can't SEE the ice. You don't see me freaking out when that big yellow ball of fire appears in the sky do you? Why the problem with snow? :huh:

I was stuck behind some silly moo this morning (9:30) on our main road that's been gritted (we only have max 3" of snow MAX!!! i doubt it's even that) it's about 2 degrees so not really freezing conditions, no wind, perfect grip, no accidents, we're on a 50 road, she's doing just under 30!!!!! WHY!!!!!!! :cursing:

The good thing was the A34 and junction 9 was almost empty! magic! i was cruising along at 70 in all the right places! Only had to wait for one eejit doing 50 in the overtaking lane to get his overtaking land hogging backside back in the proper lane. BRAW!


----------



## LittleMissSunshine (Aug 31, 2008)

PLEASE send me some snow.... I'm feeling really left ut and am bored of hearing about it all and seeing thepics, I evenhad to post a pic of my mim's snow as I have one to take pics of!!! I'm very sad now!!! boooo!:crying::crying::nonod::nonod:


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2009)

Snowing really hard here now, supposed to be taking Alfie to hydrotherapy at 5.30, not looking forward to the drive. I hope they ring and cancel, if I do i still have to pay


----------



## Kathryn1 (Jan 30, 2009)

Well its stopped now!!! So i only had 10mins of shouting to my colleagues. 

IT'S SNOWING!!! IT'S SNOWING!!


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

its snowing heavy again here, and the sky is really white, looks like still more to come,


----------



## LittleMissSunshine (Aug 31, 2008)

if everyone collectivly blows in a north easterly direction then the snow clouds migh come over the irish sea and reach me!!!!:cryin::blink:


----------



## finoni9 (Sep 5, 2008)

My son just text me to say the school is closed and he's already on his way home!! I wish they wouldn't do that - just sending kids off on their own without informing parents!


----------



## LittleMissSunshine (Aug 31, 2008)

finoni9 said:


> My son just text me to say the school is closed and he's already on his way home!! I wish they wouldn't do that - just sending kids off on their own without informing parents!


that is abit naughty of the school!!:nono:


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

well I took some pics of the snow here and now I cant find my camera to upload them


----------



## LittleMissSunshine (Aug 31, 2008)

Vixie said:


> well I took some pics of the snow here and now I cant find my camera to upload them


ere's what it is like here.....


----------



## emmar (Aug 1, 2008)

snowin ere 
at work soon  till 10pm 

i really really really hate this weather


----------



## LittleMissSunshine (Aug 31, 2008)

emmar said:


> snowin ere
> at work soon  till 10pm
> 
> i really really really hate this weather


wanna swap???? x


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

i wish it was like that here then I could have gone back to bed and nursed my cold instead of chasing after 4 noisy kids lol

Lovely pic by the way


----------



## KarenHSmith (Apr 20, 2008)

:lol: I bet.. 

I am loving the snow


----------



## CanIgoHome (Oct 25, 2008)

front 2 this morning at 6am  :mad2:the other 2 about 5 mins ago pic 4 is the oh car guess what is it if you can:lol: and its still snowing:incazzato:


----------



## Kathryn1 (Jan 30, 2009)

You have all had so much lovely snow. 

I have nothing!!!


----------



## KarenHSmith (Apr 20, 2008)

Kathryn1 said:


> You have all had so much lovely snow.
> 
> I have nothing!!!


 Come here


----------



## funkycub (Aug 24, 2008)

Took me an hour and forty mins to walk to work  No buses - WTF!!! london is at a bloody stand still!


----------



## owieprone (Nov 6, 2008)

finoni9 said:


> My son just text me to say the school is closed and he's already on his way home!! I wish they wouldn't do that - just sending kids off on their own without informing parents!


How many kids are at that school? They can't phone up every parent to tell them the school is closed, it would cost them heaps of money and is completely impractical it would take hours. They have probably informed the local radio station who would have put it out in the news bulletin. They do the best they can. the school would expect the parents to be ready in case this happens, mine certainly were each winter, one would be prepared to work from home or have a neighbour/relative on standby. Just like everyone else you've had 2 days to prepare for this snow.

don't mean to sound harsh but moaning about something you know will happen seems abit daft to me.


----------



## finoni9 (Sep 5, 2008)

owieprone said:


> How many kids are at that school? They can't phone up every parent to tell them the school is closed, it would cost them heaps of money and is completely impractical it would take hours. They have probably informed the local radio station who would have put it out in the news bulletin. They do the best they can. the school would expect the parents to be ready in case this happens, mine certainly were each winter, one would be prepared to work from home or have a neighbour/relative on standby. Just like everyone else you've had 2 days to prepare for this snow.
> 
> don't mean to sound harsh but moaning about something you know will happen seems abit daft to me.


I don't think kids should be sent home unless the school are certain that the parents know...... the local station didn't announce it.... what if my son didn't have a mobile to let me know or a key to get in and I wasn't home? I know they can't call everyone up but they shouldn't release the kids without some way of knowing they will be able to get home/get in their house.


----------



## missyme (May 28, 2008)

they phone every parent here to let us know about schools shutting they always have done, they have people who phone each area to let people know.
kids who have mobiles can phone themselves but those who dont the school contacts parent's or carers
nowadays they shouldnt be sending kids home alone without knowing if there is someone to take care of them
when i was at school they closed the school put us home alone and i got lost my mum found me scared and sheltering in a shop doorway i was 5 at the time she didnt know the school was closed untill my sister arrived home without me


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2009)

lovely snow:hand


----------



## MADCAT (Nov 21, 2008)

Its coming down heavy now in Stoke, xxx


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

Snowy day remix by vixenelite - Photobucket

still snowing here


----------



## Ladywiccana (Feb 24, 2008)

*Wow vixie  hehe its still coming down here now again hehe! Wonder what we'll wake up too??*


----------



## LittleMissSunshine (Aug 31, 2008)

we've had 2 tiny nd short flurries today so far, that's it. I'm going to sit at my window like a little girl tonight waiting for the snow... I know it's coming... it'll be like waiting for Santa!!!!!


----------



## finoni9 (Sep 5, 2008)

It's not stopped snowing in Sheffield since 3 pm!!! I told my hubbie to come home early - he went for the tram at 4 pm and he's still not home


----------



## ninja (Jan 4, 2009)

we managed to get a slight covering during the day. but now it is raining so not happy. the last time we had snow was easter day last year


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

We've got loads of snow, I've been out playing 3 times today and now I can't stop watching it through the window. Don't care how sad this makes me sound cos I've got snow snow snow snow. (The good thing about having kids and a dog is I can pretend I'm playing in the snow to amuse them)


----------



## LittleMissSunshine (Aug 31, 2008)

I'm gonna cry!!!:crying::crying::crying::crying::cryin::cryin::cryin:


----------



## owieprone (Nov 6, 2008)

Our academy had over 600 pupils in it they never told our parents directly they always broadcast it via the radio, i think they presumed the parents would have the commonsense to have already made arrangements for the kids to be sorted should the school be closed. The only parents contacted were ones that lived ages away from the school or in the sticks, to give the parents time to come get the kids before the school was closed. I'm pretty sure the primary school was the same, as i don't ever remember mum meeting me at the gates when it was closed cos the BOILER broke down, schools weren't closed otherwise.

We didn't have mobile phones, no local starbucks to warm up in, no shopping centre, we had mates, relatives and neighbours to help out when i was at school, which was only ~12 year ago when i left 6th year.


----------



## LittleMissSunshine (Aug 31, 2008)

owieprone said:


> Our academy had over 600 pupils in it they never told our parents directly they always broadcast it via the radio, i think they presumed the parents would have the commonsense to have already made arrangements for the kids to be sorted should the school be closed. The only parents contacted were ones that lived ages away from the school or in the sticks, to give the parents time to come get the kids before the school was closed. I'm pretty sure the primary school was the same, as i don't ever remember mum meeting me at the gates when it was closed cos the BOILER broke down, schools weren't closed otherwise.
> 
> We didn't have mobile phones, no local starbucks to warm up in, no shopping centre, we had mates, relatives and neighbours to help out when i was at school, which was only ~12 year ago when i left 6th year.


you're making a heck of a lot of sense today!!! x

I lived a mile up hill from my school and we were sometimes sent home because the boiler would break down, I would make my own way home, i never had a mobile or anything back then and I'm still here today!!


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

LOL we got sent home from college once because it was 'too cold' it wasn't snowing or anything, it was just FREEZING in our classroom and we had no heaters, it was only a few weeks ago :lol:

they'll send us home for any old reason there, that's why I didnt go in today lol

once at work, the builders drilled into the water pipe and the whole shop, staff and customers, had no water all day, this was on a saturday, our busiest day of the week and the bosses wouldn't shut the shop  i'm sure that's illegal! Nobody could use the toilet and nobody could wash their hands, it was awful!


----------



## finoni9 (Sep 5, 2008)

Portia Elizabeth said:


> LOL we got sent home from college once because it was 'too cold' it wasn't snowing or anything, it was just FREEZING in our classroom and we had no heaters, it was only a few weeks ago :lol:
> 
> they'll send us home for any old reason there, that's why I didnt go in today lol
> 
> once at work, the builders drilled into the water pipe and the whole shop, staff and customers, had no water all day, this was on a saturday, our busiest day of the week and the bosses wouldn't shut the shop  i'm sure that's illegal! Nobody could use the toilet and nobody could wash their hands, it was awful!


The first 3 days back after New Year my son's school had NO HEATING and they still had to go in, only years 9, 10 and 11 who were deemed old enough to stay home on their own were given the days off!!


----------



## LittleMissSunshine (Aug 31, 2008)

finoni9 said:


> The first 3 days back after New Year my son's school had NO HEATING and they still had to go in, only years 9, 10 and 11 who were deemed old enough to stay home on their own were given the days off!!


the world is a strange place huh?:eek6:


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

Mercedes and Mclaren they blend in well!







Mclaren despite having the whole garden to run in, puts himself in the run via the door on the side that I leave open!







Gypsy somewhere in the distance! The explorer!







Marley stays a little closer.







Hope may have seen snow a few times before but he still loves it!

Some pictures of my bunnies in the snow, they actually quite like it. Just got them off of my phone  A few more to come yet.
They say its going to snow again tonight and i'm off work all day so i think i'm going to make a big snow dog and hiberate if it does!

*Heidi*


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

Kodi out and about in the snow.








Kodi and Rascal playing out together.








Rascal having fun in the snow, didn't want to go back in!

So the rabbits had a bit of fun Monday morning, and they proberly will tomorrow morning aswell.

*Heidi*


----------

